# Problems with Newegg



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

From time to time, we'll reluctantly order drives from Newegg when our primary and secondary suppliers are having problems with availability.

The problem is that Newegg seems to have some problems conforming to the specifications established by manufacturers when it comes to shipping these products.

The photo below shows Newegg's SECOND attempt to ship us (10) drives from an order placed in Mid-July. The first shipment was the same as this one, and even though we were clear with the first shipment's problem, they did not listen to what we were saying.

It should go without saying that these drives failed diagnostics IMMEDIATELY and it should also go without saying that even if they had not, we would not have used them, anyway.

Please be VERY careful when ordering from Newegg or any of the ebay hawkers that are using Newegg as regular supplier. What they are doing is NOT appropriate and if you expect any longevity out of a hard drive you use for upgrading your TiVo, ensure that the drives are properly packaged and handled.

This is the single most important factor you should consider when upgrading your TiVo, even more so than the brand of drive.

To put it bluntly, we are disgusted. I'd rather have drives on backorder, pay a little more, and continue to purchase our drives from the channel partners who provide better quality than this.

Lou










[edit] BTW, that photo shows ALL of the peanuts that were in the box, not just some of them.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

So are you complaining because it's multiple drives packaged like that, or the packaging in general? I've ordered single drives like that and only had a problem with one.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

^^^

Per your signature.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Bai Shen said:


> So are you complaining because it's multiple drives packaged like that, or the packaging in general? I've ordered single drives like that and only had a problem with one.


I, as well, am unclear as to what the exact nature of the problem is.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

The problem is a hard drive should be packaged so as not to be allowed to bounce around inside of a shipping box, at all. If so allowed, obviously a high(er) percentage will fail and/or have shorter life spans.

Better cushioning for shock apsorption than shown in picture probably needed also.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Gosh, I did not think I could be ANY clearer than I was in my original post; here is a more succinct version:

Bottom line is that Newegg is NOT shipping drives appropriately, and they are NOT listening to their customers about it. 

Be careful if you are using them as a supplier. 

Lou


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

tivoupgrade said:


> Gosh, I did not think I could be ANY clearer than I was in my original post.
> 
> Bottom line is that Newegg is NOT shipping drives appropriately, and they are NOT listening to their customers about it.
> 
> ...


Well, that just clears things up so much.

Since you're apparently a freakin' super genius and all around expert, how would you package the drives?


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

tivoupgrade said:


> It should go without saying that these drives failed diagnostics IMMEDIATELY and it should also go without saying that even if they had not, we would not have used them, anyway.


So why did you put them through diagnostics?


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

I'm with you Lou.

Pretty obvious to me. Of course you're far from the first to have mentioned this issue. Your reminder makes me even more hesitant in ordering bare drive from them. Don't know why they(Newegg) don't package more appropriately.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

ewilts said:


> So why did you put them through diagnostics?


Not sure how that information is helpful to you, however we did that because they asked us to as part of the RMA process (the error was "excessive shock" - what a surprise). Obviously, we were not happy to put additional time into testing drives that were never shipped properly in the first place, and I did ask to speak with someone at Newegg about what was going on there; hopefully it will get escalated.

I did forward the information to my contact with the manufacturer, as well; they should certainly be aware that one of their authorized resellers is not handling the product appropriately.

Lou


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

I've been using NewEgg for five years, and I've built dozens of machines from parts purchased from the egg (including OEM-packaged HDDs) I've only had to RMA a HDD once. (out of thirty-odd drives purchased)

Perhaps if the OP would purchase _retail_-packaged HDDs, he would feel better. (and pay 25-40% more)


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Neweggs problem is a warehouse problem. If it comes from the New Jersey warehouse it is most likely damaged, It's been this way for years. If it comes from the California warehouse it is probably ok. It has been that way for years and Newegg chooses not to address it. For better packaging use www.Zipzoomfly.com (they pack the way it should be shipped) or www.tigerdirect.com. Both companies ship with care. Zipzoomfly has stopped ordering PATA though.


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

Bai Shen said:


> Well, that just clears things up so much.
> 
> Since you're apparently a freakin' super genius and all around expert, how would you package the drives?


Drives conforming to the manufacturer's shipping specifications will normally arrive encased in styrofoam (if it's a lot) or held in place with plastic endcaps (for a single drive, which is how we ship ours). No surface of the drive should be in direct contact with any part of the shipping box whatsoever. Newegg took the lower half of the styrofoam case, literally cut it in half, and then put a layer of bubble wrap around it without putting the upper half of the styrofoam case back on. They then placed the exposed part of the drives on the bottom of the box, and filled it with peanuts around it.

Because one side of the drives were in contact with the box during shipping, they were also in contact with every bump, pothole, and over-zealous box tosser that UPS exposed them to. If a drive is packaged properly, this is not normally a problem.

If it was only one drive packaged like this, it probably would have been okay. But the combined weight of ten drives is close to 20 pounds. Bubble wrap and peanuts are woefully inadequate for something that heavy.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

flatcurve said:


> [SNIP]If it was only one drive packaged like this, it probably would have been okay. But the combined weight of ten drives is close to 20 pounds. Bubble wrap and peanuts are woefully inadequate for something that heavy.


That makes it a lot clearer, thanks, I get it now.


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

It's also worth noting that for shipping insurance reasons, drives _must_ be packaged in accordance with the manufacturer's guidelines, or UPS/FedEX/USPS/DHL will not pay out your claim.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Saturn_V said:


> I've been using NewEgg for five years, and I've built dozens of machines from parts purchased from the egg (including OEM-packaged HDDs) I've only had to RMA a HDD once. (out of thirty-odd drives purchased)
> 
> Perhaps if the OP would purchase _retail_-packaged HDDs, he would feel better. (and pay 25-40% more)


That is not a good enough track record for us, especially if it is due to how the drives were packaged prior to shipping. Don't get me wrong, I've received plenty of packages from Newegg that *were* shipped properly. But these two were most definitely not. The issue isn't whether we order OEM drives or end-user packaged drives. The issue is that they weren't shipped properly. Our other suppliers do ship their OEM drives properly, and the point I was making is that currently, Newegg is not.



rbtravis said:


> Neweggs problem is a warehouse problem. If it comes from the New Jersey warehouse it is most likely damaged, It's been this way for years. If it comes from the California warehouse it is probably ok. It has been that way for years and Newegg chooses not to address it. For better packaging use www.Zipzoomfly.com (they pack the way it should be shipped) or www.tigerdirect.com. Both companies ship with care. Zipzoomfly has stopped ordering PATA though.


In this case, the packages came from California, so the problem is not limited to one location.

I'll follow-up if and when there is a resolution to the issue.

Thx,

Lou


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Bai Shen said:


> Well, that just clears things up so much.


You are welcome; I went to the trouble of creating this post to save people the trouble of learning the hard way.



> Since you're apparently a freakin' super genius and all around expert, how would you package the drives?


I would package them like this (see pages 4 and 5) or like this. But not like this. It doesn't really take a genius, just a little reading and/or integrity.

Lou


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Actually, those drives are shipped improperly. Drive manufacturers invalidate the warranty if you send them back wrapped with bubblewrap or peanuts.

Also,, you cannot ship hard drives touching each other - despite how tightly you'll bundle them, they'll bounce off each other, which is a Very Bad Thing(tm).

When drive manufacturers ship drives, they either do it in foam padding all around between drives, or if it's in a plastic tray, each tray isolates the drive from the sides of the box and each other. There's a lot of space between drives to prevent banging against each other.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

flatcurve said:


> Drives conforming to the manufacturer's shipping specifications will normally arrive encased in styrofoam (if it's a lot) or held in place with plastic endcaps (for a single drive, which is how we ship ours). No surface of the drive should be in direct contact with any part of the shipping box whatsoever. Newegg took the lower half of the styrofoam case, literally cut it in half, and then put a layer of bubble wrap around it without putting the upper half of the styrofoam case back on. They then placed the exposed part of the drives on the bottom of the box, and filled it with peanuts around it.
> 
> Because one side of the drives were in contact with the box during shipping, they were also in contact with every bump, pothole, and over-zealous box tosser that UPS exposed them to. If a drive is packaged properly, this is not normally a problem.
> 
> If it was only one drive packaged like this, it probably would have been okay. But the combined weight of ten drives is close to 20 pounds. Bubble wrap and peanuts are woefully inadequate for something that heavy.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## tharvey57 (Jan 1, 2003)

From reading your post it appears that you are trying to "slam/slag" Newegg in general. 

It appears that you are having problems, but as some other people have posted, and I have personally found Newegg to more then go out of their way to make things right and this is why they are the number 1 rated internet provider. 

I am sure that if you call and speak to a manager in a normal and professional manner he will more then resolve your problems. 

I have had minor issues with newegg since they first started buisness and they have more then bent over backwards to resolve my issues to more then my satisfaction.

I understand you feel they are doing things wrong but from reading your original post it appears you are newegg bashing

Just my 2 cents worth, I could be wrong

tim


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

tharvey57 said:


> From reading your post it appears that you are trying to "slam/slag" Newegg in general.
> 
> It appears that you are having problems, but as some other people have posted, and I have personally found Newegg to more then go out of their way to make things right and this is why they are the number 1 rated internet provider.
> 
> ...


This was a $2000 purchase and after the first batch arrived, packed incorrectly, we did make it clear that our expectations were that the replacement set of drives should be properly packaged.

When the second batch arrived, we requested the second RMA and also requested to speak to a supervisor or someone in the warehouse with the hopes of constructively resolving the issue. I was told that I would be contacted.

To date, my call has not been returned.

As the owner of a small business, and as a long-time sponsor of this forum, I have chosen to warn others because in my experience, this vendor is not handling the drives responsibly.

The manufacturer of the hard drives is also in agreement with this.

You can call it "bashing" however we have been professional, and there is nothing wrong with documenting our experience.

If Newegg makes it right, and more importantly, changes its practices, I will certainly update this thread.

But as it stands, DVRupgrade currently does not recommend Newegg for upgrade supplies and encourages you to be careful if you are considering using them.

Lou


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

I've ordered more than 100 drives through NewEgg over the last couple years through my job. And maybe close to a dozen for home. They've all been packaged that way. NewEgg uses the styrofoam tray, wraps it in bubble wrap and boxes it with foam peanuts. Never once have I had a problem that could be attributed to the packaging or shipping. 

Had a few drive arrive DOA on different orders. But since they came in a batch of anywhere from 5 to 10 drives in the shipment and no more than one was bad per shipment, I'd call that a manufacturing issue, not shipping.


----------



## tom.b (Feb 2, 2008)

tivoupgrade said:


> Not sure how that information is helpful to you,
> 
> Lou


Wow... am I the only one that finds some of these responses rather rude? I'll keep that in mind when doing business with this company as well as newegg.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

tom.b said:


> Wow... am I the only one that finds some of these responses rather rude? I'll keep that in mind when doing business with this company as well as newegg.


I agree with some rude responses, but none by the OP 

Seems to me he was biting his tounge rather well in his responses.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

tom.b said:


> Wow... am I the only one that finds some of these responses rather rude? I'll keep that in mind when doing business with this company as well as newegg.


It didn't strike you as odd that the person asked me why we tested the drives even though we did not intend to use them? There is nothing rude about what I said, as I genuinely don't know why he would want to know why we tested them - I think he was being rude to me - or at least implying that I might have used the drives if they had passed the diagnostics.

_[edit] Tom, sometimes it is no fun trying to do good around here. In addition to our sponsorship (which is very expensive), I often try to help out by supplying information like this, revealing some of the details on how we do things, and trying to help others to get on the right path, even if it means they don't do business with us. More times than not, I get slapped, attacked, or insulted, rather than thanked or supported. If you go back to my first post, you'll see that several folks jumped all over me from the very beginning with snide remarks, and I can assure you I have been biting my tongue. Its unfortunate that you find my responses rude, however if you are taking heed in my warning regarding Newegg (which I personally stand nothing to gain on being right about), then at least I've done some good. It would certainly be nice to be taken at face value - I would think after eight years here, most people would know I am on the up and up and do things with the right intentions._

Lou


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

BiloxiGeek said:


> I've ordered more than 100 drives through NewEgg over the last couple years through my job. And maybe close to a dozen for home. They've all been packaged that way. NewEgg uses the styrofoam tray, wraps it in bubble wrap and boxes it with foam peanuts. Never once have I had a problem that could be attributed to the packaging or shipping.
> 
> Had a few drive arrive DOA on different orders. But since they came in a batch of anywhere from 5 to 10 drives in the shipment and no more than one was bad per shipment, I'd call that a manufacturing issue, not shipping.


This does confirm the problem is more likely to be ongoing, and not just a one time (or two time scenario).

As I mentioned in a previous post, the manufacturer is quite specific that this is exactly how NOT to package drives.

Unacceptable Packaging Examples

Acceptable Packaging Examples

Newegg is ignoring these requirements and at the end of the day, the customer is holding the manufacturer responsible.

Lou

PS We had another customer show up this week with four very expensive Seagate drives that he purchased from Newegg, and they were shipped the same way, so the issue is not just limited to the Hitachi drives that precipitated this thread.
Lj


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm not going to do a search but this issue has come up before. I think a similar warning is in the MFSLive forums and other internet boards. Newegg hasn't been properly shipping hard drives for years. Places like zipzoomfly properly ship OEM drives.

I want to thank Lou for warning us about this continuing problem. There is enough that can go wrong with a tivo update, no reason to add another potential issue.

I'm surprised Lou is ordering from the same vendors the rest of use. I thought he orders enough to deal directly with a distributor. My guess is Lou may wind up paying, on average, more for his drives then those of us who wait for a site like FW to post a hot deal.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

lew said:


> I'm not going to do a search but this issue has come up before. I think a similar warning is in the MFSLive forums and other internet boards. Newegg hasn't been properly shipping hard drives for years. Places like zipzoomfly properly ship OEM drives.
> 
> I want to thank Lou for warning us about this continuing problem. There is enough that can go wrong with a tivo update, no reason to add another potential issue.
> 
> I'm surprised Lou is ordering from the same vendors the rest of use. I thought he orders enough to deal directly with a distributor. My guess is Lou may wind up paying, on average, more for his drives then those of us who wait for a site like FW to post a hot deal.


Thx, much appreciated.

As a general rule, we don't use vendors like Newegg or ZipZoomfly (I've used them both for personal reasons, though) and do use distributors. We do pay a little more, on average for drives; sometimes a lot more when a place like Newegg or ZZF offers a 'hot deal.' Unfortunately, to get significant discounts, we'd have to buy drives in the hundreds and we are not that high-volume.

The main reason we use distributors though is because the level of service is higher, and if there are problems with the shipping companies (we have had UPS and FEDEX damage boxes before), all I have to do is pick up the phone, and a new box of drives is on the way, and the broken stuff gets carted off.

The reason we used Newegg in this particular situation is because there was a shortage at both of our primary suppliers and Newegg was the only one who had them in stock. It did not work out well for us and that was the impetus for the post in the first place.

If things get 'made right' I will certainly update the thread.

Thx again,

Lou


----------



## pianoman (Jun 27, 2002)

tom.b said:


> Wow... am I the only one that finds some of these responses rather rude?


Yes.

I recently ordered two drives from Newegg. They came packaged in the same box (each drive was wrapped in bubble wrap). The box was filled with styrofoam peanuts. When I removed the drives from the box, one of the drives' cases was DENTED on the top surface. As expected, that drive failed diagnostics.

I obtained an RMA for that drive and was careful to package it appropriately for its return trip (foam rubber with a cutout for the drive). I placed a note in the box asking Newegg to please use my shipping materials for the replacement drive.

When the RMA drive arrived, how do you think it was packaged? Bubble wrap and styrofoam peanuts -- exactly the method that led to the drive being damaged initially. All drive manufacturers warn against packaging drives this way, yet Newegg continues to ship them with inadequate protection.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

tivoupgrade said:


> _[edit] Tom, sometimes it is no fun trying to do good around here. In addition to our sponsorship (which is very expensive), I often try to help out by supplying information like this, revealing some of the details on how we do things, and trying to help others to get on the right path, even if it means they don't do business with us. More times than not, I get slapped, attacked, or insulted, rather than thanked or supported._


If someone had asked a question about NewEgg reliability and you had responded, I wouldn't have an issue.

But you originated this thread, registered your disgust, and validated your opinion using your business and sponsorship of this community. And you basically told everyone to steer clear of NewEgg for *all* supplies; not just HDDs.

IMHO, it's axe-grinding, not doing the "good deed" as you claim. That's why users here (me included) are questioning your posts.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Saturn_V said:


> But you originated this thread, registered your disgust, and validated your opinion using your business and sponsorship of this community. And you basically told everyone to steer clear of NewEgg for *all* supplies; not just HDDs.
> 
> IMHO, it's axe-grinding, not doing the "good deed" as you claim. That's why users here (me included) are questioning your posts.


well I kind of think of it as a public service announcement 

I'll know better to use them for HD purchases. I didn't get the feeling the OP was bashing them for everything.

I have to admit at first blush, I smiled when I saw who was posting - there have been several threads bashing sponsers of this forum for one thing or another. I smiled because the shoe was on the other foot (not specific to the OP's business, as fas as I know, no one has ever complained about tivoupgrade, 9th is another story)


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

It was clear Lou was only talking about the way Newegg packages hard drives. He went so far as to say he uses them for personal purchases.

I'm surprised this is news to Lou. I've heard this many times on various forums.

From Google:

http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1061437

__
https://flic.kr/p/2592732111

Spike (mfslive) made similar posts.



Saturn_V said:


> If someone had asked a question about NewEgg reliability and you had responded, I wouldn't have an issue.
> 
> But you originated this thread, registered your disgust, and validated your opinion using your business and sponsorship of this community. And you basically told everyone to steer clear of NewEgg for *all* supplies; not just HDDs.
> 
> IMHO, it's axe-grinding, not doing the "good deed" as you claim. That's why users here (me included) are questioning your posts.


----------



## W7SJK (Jan 17, 2002)

FYI when I complained about newegg on a public website about shipping of my order that was delayed a week they contacted me and offered to refund my shipping and gave me a generous discount on my next order. That was above and beyond any other vendor that I have used before.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

W7SJK said:


> FYI when I complained about newegg on a public website about shipping of my order that was delayed a week they contacted me and offered to refund my shipping and gave me a generous discount on my next order. That was above and beyond any other vendor that I have used before.


Newegg is a great company. Good prices and generally good service. *Unfortuantely they cut corners and don't properly ship hard drives.*


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

lew said:


> Newegg is a great company. Good prices and generally good service. *Unfortuantely they cut corners and don't properly ship hard drives.*


The couple of hard drives i once got from Newegge had sealed anti bags from the manfuacture than layers of bubble rap and peanuts, other than having to use a scissors to cut open the drive bag I never thought it a problem, but if you purchased 20 drives and they shipped them in the same box that may be a problem, some drives have free shipping so order one at a time as it will not cost you any more. Hard to believe that they have a high RMA rate because of the way they package, and don't do something about it.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I've got to back Lou on this issue. While I have purchased drives from Newegg over the years I've not encountered such a shabby packing situation as the ones he has shown. If the box had been fully packed with peanuts such that the drives would be rendered immobile then the drives would have been packaged adequately, although it still would not meet the manufacturer's packing requirements.

I recently had to return a drive to Seagate under warranty (biggest PITA I've ever encountered in the many years I've dealt with drive returns) and they are very specific about how a drive must be returned to them. If I had packed them the way Newegg did I'd be looking at a voided warranty and nothing to show for it. Lou's got every right to beef about Newegg's practices. The bottom line is that he's looking out for his customers since he's only the middle man in the transaction. Some dealers wouldn't take the time to make sure they're selling a quality product and would just use the drives as is. If the drive dies then the customer is the one holding the bag. At least Lou is trying to ensure the highest level of customer satisfaction and is going the extra mile to make sure it happens.

However, I would not hesitate to use Newegg for any other type of computer upgrade parts so I don't agree with his blanket statement to avoid them altogether. I get the vast majority of upgrade parts via Newegg's New Jersey warehouse and all of them have arrived intact with no major packaging issues, including hard drives.


----------



## gregnash (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow some very interesting information here. I have to chime in though as I have been dealing with Newegg for close to 10yrs now and have not had one problem with a product they sent me. I DO, however, agree with Lou that when packaging mass drives like that they should be have better standards for packaging. However, with them being OEM drives Newegg probably does not care much as they are buying them for a fraction of what they sell for. 

Now I have dealt with a few other companies in the purchasing of OEM harddrives and I must say that ALL have packaged them the same as Newegg. Also, I noticed that most of the people that are seeing the same problems as Lou are based on the East Coast. Seems to me like the breakdown in based there alone, so when calling to speak to someone in the Customer Support centers you could be getting any of them. 

Hate to say it Lou but this seems like a no win situation for you. Sucks that this happens to you (the little guy) that is trying to do a good job with a small business because this means that you have to pay more for your drives to get them from somewhere else only to have to transfer that increase over to your customers. 

Just keep pluggin' along man and you will get through to the small amount of people that value your input but will think for themselves and take your information into consideration.


----------

